# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Chuseok holiday travel

## countrytb

Hi
My husband and I will be spending Chuseok with a friend in Namhae but need to get back to Seoul on the 13th or 14th of September - I understand the "holiday" period is 9th - 14th September and my question is, do the buses still run during the holiday? (I did "reserve" the free shuttle bus Jeonju/Seoul but now they are not running it from 9th to 15th!) Any ideas????

----------

